# Free **** Hound



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all, I'm trying to help out my dear old Aunt. Her husband recently passed and her son, a carpenter, just fell of a ladder and shattered his heel. Needless to say she's in no position to manage taking care of Ginger, a 5 year old blue tick/**** hound. Ginger has tons of prey drive, and really deserves to be with a family who hunts. She is great around kids and is well socialized w/ other dogs. I don't have a pic of her yet but will be going to pick her up in a couple days. 
Free to anyone that wants a great small game dog, or if anyone knows of a good rescue program please reply
Thanks, ATA 
​


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Location? And has she ever been hunted?


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Imlay city/Lapeer area. And yes, she has been hunted but not for over a year now.


----------



## beaglet (Nov 22, 2009)

I'll take the hound and hunt her often...we have other hunting dogs here, so she would fit right in...just give me a number to get hold of you and I can come get her almost anytime.


Tony


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, PM sent.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Tony, did you get my PM?

And one correction- Ginger is only two and a half years old.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

Ginger has been adopted. She's on her way to her new hunting home. Thanks Scott


----------

